# Where to file complaint against bsnl



## jatt (Oct 21, 2009)

Dear friends,
i am using bsnl broadband,they charged me Rs.500 without any reason in my first billing cycle.then they also confessed that it was wrong.they also accepted my application to adjust these Rs.500 in next billing cycle.but its my third bill they not adjusted those rupees.I am a working person so can  not go to bsnl daily.even they are not picked up my  phone.

I decided to file a complaint against JE.So please suggest me where can i file complaint about this matter.and yes i don't want to waste my time.i mean to say that person or authority which you would suggest here should be affective for that.

i will be very thankful to you for this.


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 21, 2009)

what is the plan that you are subscribed to. Are u over billed 500 or u got the whole amount as a bill...


----------



## jatt (Oct 21, 2009)

its unlimited broadband plan for Rs.750 per month.it was charged by bsnl as a installation charges,but i am using my own modem,and even then i installed myself(all things done by me) but bsnl charged me for that Rs.500.

please help.n now don't ask to much questions plz tell where to file complaint only.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
its unlimited broadband plan for Rs.750 per month.it was charged by bsnl as a installation charges,but i am using my own modem,and even then i installed myself(all things done by me) but bsnl charged me for that Rs.500.

please help.n now don't ask to much questions plz tell where to file complaint only.


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 21, 2009)

There is no place to post a complain  but u need to walkin to their office urself and meet the AOTR. Get the papers along with u where it is mentioned that u are using ur own modem.


----------



## jatt (Oct 22, 2009)

ajayashish said:


> There is no place to post a complain  but u need to walkin to their office urself and meet the AOTR. Get the papers along with u where it is mentioned that u are using ur own modem.




Oh that's funny world's seven top most telephone company and there is no place to submit complaint.


----------



## ajayashish (Oct 22, 2009)

^^^^ how long are u staying in India... dont u know how Govt agency works


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

And why the hell is this query in the open source section?


----------



## jatt (Oct 26, 2009)

ajayashish said:


> ^^^^ how long are u staying in India... dont u know how Govt agency works


brother if users will leave these matters unsolved,then no any govt agency will not care about these things,we are indians and can make a govt agency responsible,but we have to struggle for it.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 28, 2009)

Chill out man!
I think i have got something 4u
why don't u consult with "jagoo grahak jagoo" coz we r da consumes n govt consumes should definitely help us. Dial da toll free no. n ask them 4 suggestion.


----------



## vikasg03 (Oct 30, 2009)

I will tell you where you can file complaint. NO-WHERE in INDIA. that's true. Ye INDIA he.


----------



## CA50 (Oct 30, 2009)

vikasg03 said:


> I will tell you where you can file complaint. NO-WHERE in INDIA. that's true. Ye INDIA he.



this may be india but if we people leave hope than what wil happend. For such complain knock da door of consumer forum


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know who assured you that the amount will be adjusted in next bill.

Meet the AOTR.Submit the complaint in duplicate with releavant documents.Get your receipt with Signature and Stamp.That's the way.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2009)

What about the Nodal Officer?


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 1, 2009)

Nodal Officer in case AOTR doesn't take action even after getting complaint in written.


----------

